# Transportation 6-min Solutions



## PDXStructural (Mar 10, 2010)

I just finished up the breadth section of the trans. 6-min. It was pretty easy and the majority of the problems were horizontal and vertical curves. Do you think it's necessary to do the depth section if I'm not taking the depth transportation?

THANKS!


----------



## sac_engineer (Mar 11, 2010)

PDXStructural said:


> I just finished up the breadth section of the trans. 6-min. It was pretty easy and the majority of the problems were horizontal and vertical curves. Do you think it's necessary to do the depth section if I'm not taking the depth transportation?
> THANKS!


If you're only studying the breadth portion of transportation engineering, then you only need to worry about geometry, i.e. horizontal and vertical curves. Other transportation topics such as planning, capacity analysis, safety, etc. are not covered in the test plan for the breadth exam.


----------



## NEED2009 (Mar 14, 2010)

anything can happen in the morning section of the exam on transportation.

Read up on exam cover in the morning on NCEES website where gives you break down of possible questions in the morning.


----------

